

How I improved my rspec suite time by 53% - instakill
http://blog.mybema.com/2014/04/10/improving-Mybema-test-suite-time-by-53-percent

======
hkarthik
This is an interesting post and I went on a similar adventure about 8 months
ago to build a Rails-free test suite (based on MiniTest) for an existing large
Rails app.

It was a work of art. But ultimately a triumph equalled only by its monumental
failure.

The amount of hacking necessary to make tests work without autoloading is
insane. Also the amount of refactoring required to take existing, working code
to use dependency injection to be Rails free has introduced too much friction
to be useful to the dev team.

As a team we're re-evaluating the strategy and trying to determine if it's
something we want to continue with, or of it's just a useful thought
experiment.

~~~
instakill
I share many of the same sentiments. The hackery required was frustrating.

I'm hopeful that it does at least serve as a stepping stone for ripping out
all non-DB methods in the ActiveRecord classes into POROs which ought to be
WAY faster to test.

